# Different memory usage pattern in 9.2-RELEASE



## G4 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi,

I recently upgraded to 9.2-RELEASE, and noticed a different memory usage pattern in munin: 
http://i.imgur.com/ffdR1cr.png
The box sees exactly the same usage as before.

This is not a complaint or anything, just pure curiosity as to why things seem to be a bit different.

The wired memory will probably ramp up to max in the coming days because of ZFS cache; *I*'m mostly referring to the up-down transitions (*I* don't have any apps or anything that start/stop periodically).


----------

